# His Taste In Music



## ChunkyChicano (Jun 9, 2018)

As probably a lot of people on here know, budgies have the potential to like certain music, as well as dislike certain kinds. So I've been playing random music to find what he likes and make a playlist for him. 

Any suggestions for other songs/bands/genres I could try with him? So far, he likes Latin and funk and he loves blues (especially B.B. King). He also doesn't seem to like heavy rock.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Surf through the various "Music Channels" available on the TV. 
There is every kind of music one can think of available there. 
You can easily find many different types of music to try with him in that manner.*


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Funnily enough, Kowhai likes listening to the hosts of a morning show I watch (Good Mythical Morning) and happily squeaks and squawks contentedly when they are on (maybe he likes their voices?). But with music I haven't noticed him react positively or negatively to any. I'm on a similar journey.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

My girl Mallorn's favorite genres of music are Irish/Celtic, orchestral, and movie scores. I think she likes the instruments better than voices :thumbsup: It's always interesting to see how each budgie has such individual music tastes! :music:


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

My birds love the musicals I listen to! Hamilton, In the Heights, Wicked, Pitch Perfect...even if I start singing lines from them they readily join in!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

My guys love singing whenever I have YouTube videos playing... anything with voices and they start chirping very loudly


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

This is an interesting topic. Every am after morning budgie chores, I play my ukulele for them. They seem to like the more up-beat tunes. When I play the tune "Yellow Bird", they fly
around the room as a flock. It's interesting how they react to each song.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweetie loves anything as long as it's music. Lemon likes either rap like 2 Chainz or Busta Rhymes OR disney/nursery songs. Her current favourite is Baby Beluga (sung only by me for some reason). They like it best when I sing along too but are wowed if my husband sings (I think it's because he rarely does and his voice is much deeper than mine, haha!)


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Haha I just did a school report on pets and music. It all really depends on their opinion. My budgie loves classical music, she's a little afraid of more upbeat music but she likes listening to it from far away.


----------



## HelloFenne (Sep 2, 2017)

Jimmy and Kimmy really enjoy chillhop and jazz, hahaha! These are livestreams I play on YouTube when studying or just chilling, and they seem to love it as well. When I play more upbeat music they sometimes don't like it. Especially Jimmy can be very clear about that. It's funny to read all the different preferences here, just shows how everybirdie is unique.


----------



## ChunkyChicano (Jun 9, 2018)

Through more experimenting, I've found he really likes music from the 60's. Basically anything from that era gets singing at least a little.


----------

